# suggestions for a DSLR



## pincy (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi All, 

I would like to learn Photography and I'm looking to buy a DSLR. 

What's your budget?
20K to 25K

Camera type?
DSLR

Body Style?
Doesn't Matter!

How much zoom do you want/expect?
Don'r know

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
I'm a noob, I don't know what it means

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Images as well as Videos

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
Not mostly, I would say occasionally 

Video?
Yes, very much required

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Nikon D3100 and Canon 1100D

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Nikon and Canon--Like. No dislike though!

From where will you be buying?
Online or Local Store. If I get a good deal online, then will definitely buy online

Any other features you need?
I'm just beginning.  

Anything else you would like to tell us?
Would appreciate if a link is being posted for a good online deal (from ebay).

Thanks a lot for any suggestions. 

P.S. I'm from Bangalore, so any local store where I can get a good deal would be helpful.


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 25, 2013)

When you say you need video, what kind of shooting do you have in mind? DSLR sensors heat up very quickly so you will only be able to shoot a few minutes at a time (camera will shutdown on overheating to protect the sensor). There are many other issues as well, such as visibly and audibly obvious lens focusing that you will need to plan for and work around. You will most definitely not be able to use it like a camcorder and will instead have to be a movie maker who plans and executes a number of short takes and edits later. Unless you are making very simple videos there is quite a bit of pre and post production work involved. 

If you are keen to develop your videography skills you can consider the 1100D because you can install the (free) Magic Lantern firmware that adds a lot of tools for shooting video.


----------



## pincy (Jul 25, 2013)

Raja, I just plan to take short videos and nothing more than that. Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2013)

yaah DSLR maybe good for short 1-2 minute videos but not 15 mins regularly...the max is 15 mins for most dslrs...and focussing is pretty bad in dslr...I can record a better video with my mobile then D3100...

if photo quality , build quality and ISO is into consideration then get D3100


----------



## pincy (Jul 26, 2013)

thanks, raja and sujoyp. I will not be taking videos for longer than 10 minutes. Just some short videos.


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 27, 2013)

Why do you want a DSLR anyway, given that you don't know what manual exposure controls are?


----------



## pincy (Jul 29, 2013)

Raja: I agree i don't know anything bout manual controls, however, I want to learn and be future proof! Meanwhile I already bought Nikon D5100 from ebay for 28100! thanks all.


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2013)

Congrats!!!

Happy clicking...


----------



## pincy (Jul 31, 2013)

nac said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Happy clicking...



Thanks


----------

